# à toute personne



## underhouse

Ho questa frase da un articolo di giornale:

_La junte birmane a présenté hier un texte qui interdit à toute personne purgeant une peine de preison d'appartenir à un parti._

à toute personne = à toutes les personnes = à tout le monde ?

C'è qualche differenza di registro?

Grazie!


----------



## itka

= à *n'importe quelle* personne qui purge une peine de prison.


----------



## underhouse

Grazie, Itka!

Quindi "à toute personne" è diverso da "à toutes les personnes".

à toute personne = a chiunque


----------



## Corsicum

A ma connaissance toute ces expressions sont strictement équivalentes, quelque soit le registre, on exclut la moindre personne « sans exception »: 
_À qui que ce soit = à quiconque = quelque soit la personne = n’importe qui = n’importe quelle personne = __à toute personne = à toutes les personnes = à tout le monde._

_Edit : _On exclut : nouvelle correction…il faut bien « t » , signalé en MP...merci DP


----------



## underhouse

Corsicum said:


> A ma connaissance toute ces expressions sont strictement équivalentes, quelque soit le registre, on exclut la moindre personne « sans exception »:
> _À qui que ce soit = à quiconque = quelque soit la personne = n’importe qui = n’importe quelle personne = __à toute personne = à toutes les personnes = à tout le monde._


 
ça est vraiment très utile...merci bien, Corsicum!


----------



## itka

> _À qui que ce soit = à  quiconque = *quelle que* soit la personne = n’importe qui = n’importe quelle  personne = __à toute personne = à toutes les personnes = à  tout le monde._


Corsicum, je ne crois pas que ces expressions soient toutes synonymes les unes des autres ! Selon les contextes, cette assimilation peut créer des contresens.


----------



## Corsicum

Merci *Itka* pour ton intervention.
*Concernant la « synonymie » apparente ou trompeuse : *
Effectivement si ce cas peut se présenter, pour éviter des erreurs à titre préventif, on pourrait dire : dans ce contexte pour une interdiction toutes ces formulations sont équivalentes.
Par exemple : _L’accès est interdit à «_ _l’expression_ »

Pourtant on désigne bien tous les individus possibles dans tous les cas, je ne vois pas comment on pourrait y échapper, je n’ai pas retrouvé d’exemple ou on pourrait avoir un contre sens ?…mais soyons prudent. 

*Concernant l’erreur d’orthographe, puis-je écrire : *
_L’accès est interdit *quelle que* *soit* la personne = L’accès est interdit *quelque? en* *soit* la personne, *quelque? en* *soit* le motif = L’accès est interdit à *quelque?* personne que ce soit_


----------



## itka

> _L’accès est interdit *quelle  que* *soit* la personne = L’accès est interdit *quelque? en* *soit* la personne, *quelque? en* *soit* le motif =  L’accès est interdit à *quelque?* personne que ce soit_


_L’accès est interdit *quelque?  en* *soit* la personne :_ tu ne peux employer "en" ici. Je ne vois pas ce qu'il pourrait remplacer...

_L’accès est interdit *quelque? en* *soit* le motif_ : L'accès est interdit, *quel qu'en* *soit* le motif (= quel que soit le motif _de l'accès_)

_L’accès est interdit à *quelque*  personne que ce soit _ = *à qui* que ce soit = *à n'importe qui*


----------

